
One Size Aggregator Doesn't Fit All. (long tail) - far33d
http://www.longtail.com/the_long_tail/2007/03/one_size_aggreg.html
======
jamiequint
I was thinking a lot about this in relation to Digg last week. Digg succeeds
in some categories, but a lot of the stuff that hits the main page is pretty
generic. News.yc is an extremely niche community and the content is generally
top notch in relation to the general topic (tech startups).

I've been thinking about how you would build a single website that captures
these extremely niche communities (similarly to how news.yc captures its
demographic) in a way that is better than just having categories (like Digg
does).

That would be cool.

